# Twin Cities, MN!



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

Just a heads up, the Twin Cities meetup.com group is starting a series on self esteem, the first meet is Sunday January 3 at noon. I'll be there, it'd be nice to meet any SAS people who might be in the area

http://www.meetup.com/socialanxietymn/


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

awesome  I might try this out


----------

